# Cows Milk Question ???



## Holsteno (Aug 20, 2011)

I just bu=ought me a cow, and she is giving me 4 gals a day, and now I'm wondering how long can I keep it before it goes bad?

I'm going to make cheese and other milk products, but I sell some of the milk and i get that Question and so I'm hoping you guys can help me with the answer!!

Thanks, Nava  i mean Holsteno


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 20, 2011)

It all depends on how clean the milk is.  Do you carefully clean the teats before milking?  Do you clean and wash your hands before handling the teats.  Do you strip out a couple squirts before saving the milk?  Are your collection utensils sterile?  Do you cover the milk immeiately after the milking?  Do you cool it really quickly, and is the storage temperature correct?  After milking, do you dip the teats?

As you can tell, there are many variables in how long the milk will last.  The secret is to minimize bacterial contamination, and cool it fast, and to the correct temperature.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 21, 2011)

jhm47 is correct.

Milk from your own cow doesn't go bad like what you buy in the store, it sours and can still be used for baking etc...

If everything is done properly two weeks is nothing unusual for milk to keep. You can also freeze it.


----------



## Holsteno (Aug 22, 2011)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> It all depends on how clean the milk is.  Do you carefully clean the teats before milking? *check*  Do you clean and wash your hands before handling the teats.*check*  Do you strip out a couple squirts before saving the milk?*did not know that one Oops*  Are your collection utensils sterile?*check * Do you cover the milk immeiately after the milking?*check*  Do you cool it really quickly, and is the storage temperature correct?*yes 38* * After milking, do you dip the teats?*what does this mean?*
> 
> As you can tell, there are many variables in how long the milk will last.  The secret is to minimize bacterial contamination, and cool it fast, and to the correct temperature.


thanks for your help.


----------



## CESpeed (Aug 22, 2011)

Since I am now tinkering with the idea of milking Red Polls, I am anxiously awaiting the answers to this post myself.  Is that 38 celsius or farenheit?


----------



## kstaven (Aug 23, 2011)

+3 if you use the celsius system. We actually tank at +2.


----------



## herfrds (Aug 23, 2011)

Teat dip is a product that you dip the cows teats into to help prevent bacteria from getting into their teats and causing mastitisis. Also helps to keep them clean because cows will lay in their own fesces.


----------

